# Need help in Florida archery laws



## sgsawant

Can someone point me to a web page or any document which explains archery laws in the State of Florida? I don't want to hunt but I want to practice archery outdoors. Currently I visit the nearest Football (Soccer) practice fields which provides me with a huge safety radius, yet I would like to know if there are any laws governing archery. I shoot with a 25# bow and blunt tips.

Regards,

-sgsawant


----------



## cynic

sgsawant said:


> Can someone point me to a web page or any document which explains archery laws in the State of Florida? I don't want to hunt but I want to practice archery outdoors. Currently I visit the nearest Football (Soccer) practice fields which provides me with a huge safety radius, yet I would like to know if there are any laws governing archery. I shoot with a 25# bow and blunt tips.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> -sgsawant


You would need to check with the local law enforcement in the area. Many places have restrictions on launching any projectile within a certain radius of houses... Schools will also have stipulation and restriction, especially PUBLIC schools and recreation centers...


----------

